# I need job ideas, it's urgent



## Laurennicole93 (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm 19 and have social anxiety and a thyroid problem. My mom needs help with money and I've been looking for a low key job, like a data entry clerk or so etching similar. I have no problem with being in contact with adults or talking on the phone. My trigger is being around large groups of people my age. So me being a waitress wont work. If you have ANY suggestions please help


----------



## AxlRose408 (Apr 11, 2013)

Lauren,

You need to register with a job placement agency or what is known as a temp agency. Based on your resume and skill set, they will place you in jobs that you are qualified for. Most of these jobs are receptionist, data entry, clerical, office duties, scanning, admin assistants, etc...

You need to know how to type and they will probably have you take tests in Excel, Word, and basic accounting. These jobs usually pay $10-14/hour and are considered entry level. Any additional skills you have will be considered when they place you.

Most of these jobs are temporary but you can start to earn money and may get lucky with a temp to perm job. This is the quickest way for you to make money without a college degree and job experience.

Just Google "job placement agency" in your local area. Some good ones are AppleOne, ManPower, and Account Temps. Do some research and good luck.


----------



## Laurennicole93 (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks so much!


----------

